# Endless OSVERSION error



## veryuniquename (Nov 19, 2020)

Whenever I try to update my FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE I get the same error

```
Newer FreeBSD version for package mariadb105-server-blah:
To ignore this error set IGNORE_OSVERSION=yes
```
but most of the times its a php module. Other times its apache, chromium, leafpad, etc. I have tried to follow  this forum post but to no avail. Where do I add this "IGNORE_OSVERSION=yes"? Also why might this happen?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2020)

Please post the output from `pkg -vv`.


----------



## a6h (Nov 19, 2020)

`pkg clean`
`pkg update -f`


----------

